# Help - concerned puppy tooth that fell out may be unhealthy



## Cogan (Oct 2, 2012)

Good evening!

So Oliver, my 5 month old puppy (almost 24 weeks), lost a tooth tonight. I know many times puppies lose their teeth and owners may not realize it because they swallow them. So this may not be the first tooth he has lost -- just the first I have seen. 

Anyway, he was running around, playing. And all of a sudden I realize he is chewing on something. Spitting it out, picking it back up again, chewing it, and then spitting it back out again. So I picked it up and realized it was a tooth. It was a little bloody. But that's not my concern. The tooth itself looks like it isn't very healthy. But I have no basis for comparison. (I adopted my last dog as an adult so I never experienced the teething portion of his life.)

I am attaching pictures. Because my vet's office is closed right now and I would love some of you more experienced cockapoo owner's advice. Is this an unhealthy tooth? Do I need to set up a vet appointment? Or is this normal looking? I'm quite concerned it is not normal. And if not I want to make sure he gets the best care possible. (But if it is normal, I don't want to overreact!)

I know you all aren't vets but I'd appreciate any advice you have.
THANK YOU FOR ANY THOUGHTS YOU CAN PROVIDE!!!

Puppy stats/useful info: 
Oliver is almost 24 weeks. 
He will most likely only grow to be about 10-15 pounds in weight. 
He is currently about 7 pounds in weight.
He eats a high quality puppy food.
He does not eat any human food.
He does not get many dog treats.
He does get to chew on bones and nylabones.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I wouldn't worry too much. It's out now so even if there was a problem with it then its been removed. Check his adult teeth, she should be getting his full set now. They should all be lovely white and shiny. If any of his new teeth are this colour then get him checked out.

It could possibly be a tooth tht came out a while ago and he as found it somewhere, the bloodiness could be him just trying to chew on this old tooth and he has scraped his gums or tongue.

Just have a quick look at his teeth, you will soon see if there is a problem.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It looks as if it might be an old tooth... either way it is out now Does Oliver like playing with tug toys, possible the blood supply to the tooth got damaged playing at some point and it had started to die before it came out?
If you are going to have Oliver neutered you can always get the vets to check his teeth properly when he is under anaesthetic, if you are still concerned then.


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

How often do you clean his teeth?

If he is big enough get him these.


----------



## Cogan (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you all for your help.

I am going to have him neutered - later this month actually. So the vet can take a closer look.

And yes. He LOVES playing with tug toys. I didn't realize that it could affect his teeth. (Perhaps no more tug games?)

And I will look into the Dentastix. 

Thank you all. All of his puppy "firsts" are firsts for me as well. So I don't ever want to over react. But I also don't want to under react. If that makes sense. His health and well being are important to me.


----------

